# Von Calvo breeder out of Miami?



## jhfla (Jan 12, 2017)

Would love to hear about anyone who knows this breeder, has purchased a pup from them or just your opinion from their dogs (https://voncalvo.com). They are only an hour drive from my home so I am going to check them out but would love to get some feedback from anyone. Looking for a WGSL pup and going in 2 weeks to meet with Nadia at Oher Tannen. I have spoken to Nadia a few times and as people on this forum have mentioned she is great and I am very much looking forward to meeting her and her dogs. Thank you!


----------

